# UFC 218



## Headhunter (Dec 3, 2017)

Wow so ufc 218 was a great card. Filled with great fights. Obvious highlight being the Eddie Alvarez fight. Great work from both guys and great finish from Alvarez. I'm happy for him because he's getting a lot of disrespect for losing to mcgregor even though he's a great fighter. Also the Francis ngannou ko over overreem was pretty good but overreem has never had a great chin but either way impressive finish. Also the main even aldo and holloway again a very good fight. I wanted aldo to take it again because he gets major disrespect from idiot mcgregor fans but holloway is a new breed of fighter he's very good but aldo did well for a guy stepping up on short notice. But if he continues fighting I think he should go to lightweight the weight cut has always drained and it won't get easier as he gets older.

Also I have to point out to those who say the ufc needs mcgregor. The ufc has had 2 great Ppvs in a row plus a very good tuf finale the night before and tonight showed just how stacked the ufc is. Personally I believe mma has already passed by mcgregor I think he's yesterday's news. I think people are getting over him now I mean he hasn't fought in over a year and all we hear about him now is stupid stuff he's getting up to in Ireland as I've said before no fighter is bigger than the sport.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 3, 2017)

I forgot it was this weekend and completely missed it.   Although I doubt t I would have bought it.


----------



## MA_Student (Dec 3, 2017)

Great fights and yep I think the recent events have truly shown us it's now a case of Conor who?


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 3, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Also I have to point out to those who say the ufc needs mcgregor. The ufc has had 2 great Ppvs in a row plus a very good tuf finale the night before and tonight showed just how stacked the ufc is. Personally I believe mma has already passed by mcgregor I think he's yesterday's news. I think people are getting over him now I mean he hasn't fought in over a year and all we hear about him now is stupid stuff he's getting up to in Ireland as I've said before no fighter is bigger than the sport.


To be fair he doesn't need the UFC either.  He's got $100m.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 3, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> To be fair he doesn't need the UFC either.  He's got $100m.


Never said he did, if he has no intention to fight then say so and stop holding up the division.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 3, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Never said he did, if he has no intention to fight then say so and stop holding up the division.



I think he will fight again....but not until he has a new contract.  Possibly early spring.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I think he will fight again....but not until he has a new contract.  Possibly early spring.


He won't. He has no interest in defending any title he's shown that plenty of times. He's just sticking around for the attention


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 4, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Never said he did, if he has no intention to fight then say so and stop holding up the division.


No, you didn’t, but then I didn’t imply that you did.  But yes he should let people know, assuming he’s made the decision yet.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> No, you didn’t, but then I didn’t imply that you did.  But yes he should let people know, assuming he’s made the decision yet.


He's just an attention whore he loves everyone talking about him and if he makes it official he'll fade away and people will forget him


----------



## Buka (Dec 4, 2017)

The under-card contest between Yancey Medeiros and Cowboy Oliveira was one of the best fights I've seen in years. The first round might have been the best opening round I've watched in a decade. 

The under card is being rebroadcast several times over this week. If anyone wants to see a truly great fight with two classy sportsmen, check your tv listings.


----------

